
What happened to distributed programming languages? [video] - panic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAcDWcaezXY
======
gbenson
The SR Programming Language introduced novel language semantics for
distributed computing:

[https://www2.cs.arizona.edu/sr/](https://www2.cs.arizona.edu/sr/)

------
Patient0
She kept describing Linda and tuple-spaces as being so "weird" (she must have
said the word "weird" 8 times) but it sounded like typical distributed
messaging (e.g. Tibco Rendezvous) to me - not weird at all.

------
Zalastax
The ABS language is another interesting language stuck in academia:
[http://abs-models.org/documentation/manual/](http://abs-
models.org/documentation/manual/)

------
guhcampos
I would personally attribute this to the "mere exposure effect", a
psychological phenomena described a century ago that stands the test of time
until today (mostly, please Google for references).

In Layman's terms: we are attracted to things we are familiar to, yet curious
for novelty. If something - a programming paradigm for instance - is too
unfamiliar, it is naturally rejected by our own cognitive biases.

